# San Diego Spoiled Cats



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Their new very *very* favorite place in the world, bought a quilt for the top of my headboard, just for them. Kind of weird some mornings to wake up and see those faces peering over the top. Just staring. My sweet corn kitties.














The twins, all calm and innocent-looking













Cali trying for custody of the latest box
















Charlee's turn














Cleo - occupying San Diego box


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

They're very cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks! It's one of the best pictures of Charlee I've ever been able to capture. She gets overlooked a bit because so many people love Cali and Cleo, but she's my cuddliest kitty, my little triller, who always wants to be in my lap when I'm on the computer.


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

I love these pictures, they're so cute! I love watching cats fighting over boxes.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

nice pictures of the girls, I like the headboard idea..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, they are all so beautiful.

Not spoiled, entitled!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It would be a tad weird to having three faces staring down at you in the morning. Edgar Allan Poe would have had something to say about that.

I have always loved Charlee's beautiful black fur.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Look at the San Diego bombshells! I love that headboard idea. Hey, if they're up there maybe they wouldn't be as tempted to make biscuits on you at 2:00 a.m., and 3:00 a.m., and 4:00 a.m........


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Box kitties, and corn kitties in one post! SQUEEEE!


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Such regal looking kitties! I LOVE their group "throne"! Perfect for their gorgeous little kitty butts. lol!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Marie, these are prize-winning pix! They really love the quilt,but they take care not to look TOO excited! Cleo likes to do her own thing,doesn't she?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, Cleo is my loner kitty. But I woke up a couple days ago, and Cleo and Cali were snuggled together on my pillow, wrapped around each other! :grin:


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL, the first photo with the trio on shelf is classic :lol:


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Percy had an afghan,on winter mornings he PLUNGE into it! Hm. Maybe Robin could use a blanket of some kind...


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures...there are at least 3 very lovely ladies living at your house (I can't vouch for the fourth ).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They have more good hair days than I do.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

They're so beautiful. My San Diego cat loves boxes and cardboard in general too lol


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin now has a blanket,and on this winter day he's rasslin'and snuggling in it!


----------

